# Riding on the handlebars of a bicycle safe?



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

My DH started taking my two littlest ones (4 and 6) for rides on his bicylce on the handlebars. He says it is safe because they have helmets on. In my eyes it is so inherently unsafe that I can't even come up with reasons as to why it is unsafe. However, I just got on a bicycle for the first time a little under a month ago so maybe I am overreacting.

Is it unsafe? If so, can you articulate reasons for me so that I can give them to my DH?

Thanks!


----------



## lynsage (Jul 13, 2004)

It is unsafe because a helmet isn't going to protect them when he has to suddenly stop and they are thrown forward and have their legs torn up by the front wheel of the bike. This happened to me as a child and I had a HUGE abrasion on the back of my knee as a result of a babysitter riding with me on the handlebars. Also, if the child suddenly shifts their weight it can tip the bike or cause him to have to turn in a dangerous direction. That's just off the top of my head.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

If it were safe, there'd be a seat there.









A helmet only protects the head from a direct impact. It doesn't protect the neck, arms, & legs from breaking in a crash, and it doesn't protect them from being thrown off. It doesn't protect the face, arms, & legs from being torn up. And even as an adult, my bike still tips from time to time...especially due to weight shifts.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

definitely no. If he had to stop suddenly, they'd be thrown right off the front. As a PP said, helmets can't protect their little faces, abdomens, arms, legs.

What about trying something like this?


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

Of course, all things cited by pp were running through my brain but all I could sputter was that it wasn't safe. His response to the possible abrasions, teeth being knocked out, broken bones (things I pointed out to him once I could speak) is that all of that is possible on their bikes. Totally true and my kids are daredevils on their bikes - they don't have training wheels. They go off jumps, do wheelies, ride without their hands on the handlebars, etc.

I'm wondering how I can help him to understand that it just isn't safe. I'm not sure what rational person would think it was safe but that is a different thread!


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion Mama2soren but we don't need to transport them anywhere. They ride just fine on their own (too well, in fact). He is doing it "for fun".


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

How about the "setting an example" argument?

Although this might be harmless (in his opinion), it shows that "we" don't have to use things they way they are designed to be used. We don't stand up in moving shopping carts at the grocery store, because that's not how they're supposed to be used, and it _could_ be dangerous. Would it be fun? Of course! Might the kids do it when you're not looking? Of course! But Mama and Daddy don't encourage it because it sets a bad example.

I might not object to the kids riding on handlebars with each other (might not be the battle worth fighting that day), but it would be inappropriate for Huz to encourage it by actively participating.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

hmmm, i dont see it as a big deal. if your 4yo is old enough to pedal a 2 wheeler, w/out training wheels, whats the difference?


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

Let go mama...........not really safe but neither is riding in the car. They have a helmet, they have fun please let your dh teach them about risk and pushing themselves.

I spent years riding on my brother and friend's bike. I don't doubt your dh did this also.

Some times I rode my bike with out hands.

http://www.amazon.com/iBert-Safe-T-F.../dp/B000H4E7EO there are different types of mounts. Instead of saying no way why not look into your options









Or look for bike pegs if your kids are tall enough.

In other cultures kids right up front naturally http://www.ski-epic.com/amsterdam_bicycles/ scroll through the pictures.

http://unpollute.ning.com/profile/EmettStasiuk scroll down there is a picture of a dad and two girls on a bike.

*******now saying relax there is a time and a place for allowing a kid to ride up front on the handle bars. If he is mountain biking or riding by a busy highway then no. But around the park or neighborhood it is ok --just don't watch. LOL

Also, remember they are not just your little ones but his also.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blessedwithboys* 
hmmm, i dont see it as a big deal. if your 4yo is old enough to pedal a 2 wheeler, w/out training wheels, whats the difference?

Well, for one thing they would be significantly higher than they would be on their own bike. They could also be going faster. Lastly, if they suddenly stop instead of immediately bracing themselves on the handlebars with their feet on the ground they would be thrown forward. Lastly, there has got to be some obstruction of Dad's view!


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

Side note: That Amsterdam link is interesting. I noticed I didn't see anyone wearing a helmet, and wondered what the bicycle fatality/injury rate is there. I found this study online, which concludes that bicycle safety is just as much about environment and behavior as it is helmets and lights.

On the main topic: Is there a compromise to be had? To perhaps limit the area this is allowed in? I live on a quiet street, so I might be comfortable with it happening on our street sometimes, but not in general.


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

There is a big difference between riding on the front crossbar (between seat and handlebars) and riding ON the handlebars. This pictures from Amsterdam are interesting, but you will note that kids ride on the crossbar, not the handlebar.

The biggest issue with on the handlebar is their feet catching the brake lines and causing the brakes to engage accidently. Trick (BMX) bikes have nested brake lines to prevent this from happening. I would suggest he let the kids ride on the crossbar of his normal bike, and get DH to ride a BMX bike with front pegs if he wants to let the kids ride on the front. The pegs allow the kids to stand over the front wheel. Death to loose pant legs, but very fun and exciting, and fairly safe. Kudos for helmet use, as it does make the whole adventure much safer.


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

My kids bike to school next to me each day, they are 3.5 and 6.5. I would not consider it a good idea to ride on handle bars on a regular basis regardless if kids are wearing helmets. It would be fine IMHO to do it as a fun thing but many things can go wrong with young kids on handle bars.

There are actually special bike seats which can be mounted on handle bars but I don't like that idea either. In younger days we always keep our Hamax SLeepy mounted behind bike seat and which is practical and safe.

It's true the bike safety also has a lot to do with the environment. Here in Europe tons of people bike to work each day, it's a way of life. I've been to Amsterdam a few times and it's mazing how many people use bikes in the city. But cars, trains, and buses are used to this, bikes are an important part of society, which makes a big difference in safety.


----------



## MariesMama (Sep 26, 2008)

Am I the only one that remembers thinking this was really unsafe even when they were younger? Even when I was a crazy bike daredevil, riding on the handlebars wasn't something we did on a regular basis at all.


----------

